# UK Pet Shops?



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi

I would still class my self as a noobi snake owner but i have recently lost my Corn snake. Her name was SilverSpoon. But i know for sure shes' tough one and shell survive and most probably be found somewhere in the house. My question is are there any other reptile shops that sells snake in the UK? 

Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
snakesnaddersssssss

These are the only ones ive found up to yet and ive just found the snake & Adders site today through a tread. 

Thanks


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

There are hundreds of pet shops in the uk that sell snakes, where abouts do you live? If you let us know maybe someone can reccomend some shops local to you


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

There are loads of shops that sell snakes in the uk...

And I'm sorry to say but if you snake got out side with the freezing temps she will have possibaly died.....sorry

try SPCA .... Local reptile shops and the police... 

Look in the warm places in your home as she may possibaly be there...


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry I mean look n the hot places in your house

and then if you want you can phone the RSPCA and they may help....


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

I live in Oldham James. Not sure if people around this area actually like exotic pets so i cant imagine pets shops that sell snakes except the standard corn snake. I have to be positive Connor, no matter what. If she's clever shes' most probably under the floors in the heated pipes. I know its winter but my family pretty much leave the heater on all day and night. I hope shes fine and if shes not, ill find her and give her a proper burial. Still quite upset about her disappearance though


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/73850-lost-snake-wanna-know-how.html


^^^Worth a try mate^^^


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

A quick search came up with this list http://www.touchlocal.com/nat/c-1634-t-18466-Reptile+Shops+Retail-Oldham its always best to look into them or ring before hand, weve found "shops" on search engines before which didnt exist or had moved address a long time before. There are more than you think, its not something you notice unless you look for it. Alot of pet shop round here than used to sell just fish, hamsters, mice, rats, bunnys etc now sell more commonly reptiles, corns, royals, leos, cresties, chameleons, beardies etc as well. Even Pets at home sell some lizards and some of their shops are trialing snakes as there has become a larger market for exotic pets.

Hope your snake turns up, I lost 2 hatchlings last year, one turned up, the other my brother saw disapear down a gap by the toilet in the bathroom, we took the panels up and took the side off the bath but never found him


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

*Wow!*

Dude! Thats awesome but if only i posted earlier. I can give it a shot i suppose but it might be too late.

Thanks and appreciate the link. 




connor 1213 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/73850-lost-snake-wanna-know-how.html
> 
> 
> ^^^Worth a try mate^^^


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

*Sorry for your loss *

We did the same thing, i was going to destroy my floor just to find her but my elder brother stopped me from destroying half of my room. Snakes are really cheeky though. I bet there's one somewhere around my area and i just haven't found it yet. Im looking for a Western Hog Nose or a Royal Ball Python but without getting scammed. I also recognised that the link's first shop to refer to is Exotic pets. I think its quite large. Thanks for the link James. Much Appreciated.



James_and_Hana said:


> A quick search came up with this list http://www.touchlocal.com/nat/c-1634-t-18466-Reptile+Shops+Retail-Oldham its always best to look into them or ring before hand, weve found "shops" on search engines before which didnt exist or had moved address a long time before. There are more than you think, its not something you notice unless you look for it. Alot of pet shop round here than used to sell just fish, hamsters, mice, rats, bunnys etc now sell more commonly reptiles, corns, royals, leos, cresties, chameleons, beardies etc as well. Even Pets at home sell some lizards and some of their shops are trialing snakes as there has become a larger market for exotic pets.
> 
> Hope your snake turns up, I lost 2 hatchlings last year, one turned up, the other my brother saw disapear down a gap by the toilet in the bathroom, we took the panels up and took the side off the bath but never found him


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

you have vipers and vines in bury , and mpa in south manchester .
there are loads dotted around every area now !
why not go on yell.com and lockup pet shops in the local directory


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i use New world exotics in Beeston Derbyshire they are very good and they courier as well ask for jon 01159220920


----------



## thebigdog (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a couple of pet shops on Oldham Road that sell reptiles


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

it was 5 to 6 months before my corn turned up,my dad found it around the rim of the toilet where the water comes out (where your dangily bits are if you sit down) :lol2: so dont give up yet


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! I wonder what it ate. I suppose i have to be positive and not get my self worried about her. Thanks for the head up. Ill check before i but my genital's on the loo now. and thank for the link Mrspebro. 



alspider said:


> it was 5 to 6 months before my corn turned up,my dad found it around the rim of the toilet where the water comes out (where your dangily bits are if you sit down) :lol2: so dont give up yet


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Have a look in the shop forums section. Theres the Reptile Room which is near Blackpool, not sure how close that it to you, anywhere north of watford is a bit hazy to me!


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually there are more in the reptile classifieds/shop classifieds section


----------



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

there is reptacular in rochdale which probably isnt far from you. Home here is the link!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

aquatin fanatic in ashton under lyne,
viper & vine on bury new road
manchester pets & aquatics opposite apollo in manchester
stockport pet warehouse up the high street
loads more smaller ones dotted around, about 2 or 3 on oldham road as stated


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> We did the same thing, i was going to destroy my floor just to find her but my elder brother stopped me from destroying half of my room. Snakes are really cheeky though. I bet there's one somewhere around my area and i just haven't found it yet. Im looking for a Western Hog Nose or a Royal Ball Python but without getting scammed. I also recognised that the link's first shop to refer to is Exotic pets. I think its quite large. Thanks for the link James. Much Appreciated.


Well pet shops generally sell animals alot more than what a breeder would do, so you'd probs be better off finding a member on here and finding a snake you like, then paying for it to be delivered to your house, crested geckos in shops range from £60-£89, and yet here on this forum you can get them as cheap as £30, just to give you an idea


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Depends on what shop. We breed our stock, therefore have high quality and low prices. Our cresties are £24.99 including morphs. 

We are not far from Oldham neither

Thanks.


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

*Tk :d*

Hi Perry, thanks for the post but is there a specific thread where you can buy/sell snakes?

Thanks




perrythe1 said:


> Well pet shops generally sell animals alot more than what a breeder would do, so you'd probs be better off finding a member on here and finding a snake you like, then paying for it to be delivered to your house, crested geckos in shops range from £60-£89, and yet here on this forum you can get them as cheap as £30, just to give you an idea


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there isn't a 'thread'. There's a full section.
Scroll down, half way down the main page, click on classifieds and then the snakes section is the top. You'll find more snakes than you can shake a VERY wobbly stick at.


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

*Tk :d*

Appreciate the help. 



Meko said:


> there isn't a 'thread'. There's a full section.
> Scroll down, half way down the main page, click on classifieds and then the snakes section is the top. You'll find more snakes than you can shake a VERY wobbly stick at.


----------

